# Channel Cat Spawn??



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

What can you guys tell me about channel cat breeding conditions? What water temp are they looking for, what type of locations, any info would be great. 
I have no trouble finding flathead info, but never hear much about channels.


Thank,
ROB


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Low to mid 70's water temp. and rocky or snag filled water. Agood book is the In-Fisherman catfish fever book. Check your local library, they may have it or you can get it from in fisherman. Lots of good info. I would also suggest a couple of their videos. The first 3 or 4 are very good and informitive. (catfish fever, catfish connection1 and 2 and big water cats)
Hope this helps.
Jim


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Jim, I thought that they spawned late, but figured I would ask those who would know.
It will still be a while in the places I fish.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

They should be right up in the rocks, look at the tails and body's for cuts and beatup places on them, there sides will be blood red from heavy rubbing or even bleeding.

Heavy riprap rock is a real big draw point for channels, plus they get get into the minnows and crayfish that hide in those areas. Also sand and gravel points are a big draw when the water gets into the mid 70's...............Doc


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Has anyone been seeing them start to spawn yet? The warmest water temp I have seen so far is 68, but that was in a 2 foot bay and I am sure it has cooled down with the rains we just got.

Rob


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a pond that is about 1 acre and 15 foot deep. The channel cats have turned to the dark black color and acting like they are getting in the mood to spawn.

Also have Ky. Spotted bass that are on the beds.

Don't know the water temperature.

Oldfox1939


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They all don't spawn at the same time. The water temps at the mid 70's in the trigger. But it (spawn) will last for quite awhile. CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Da King could not tell a spawning cat from a dead carp!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

(sorry I gotta get into this)

......... AND Flathunter cant tell the difference from BIGFOOT & a BEAVER AND cant tell the difference from an AIRPLANE & a Flying CRANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Jack, I just had to rib ya a little. You can get me back when we go fishing next.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote "I WAS HIT BY A CRANE"-I smile just reading that!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sorry Jack, I just had to rib ya a little. You can get me back when we go fishing next.


Bryan, I did not know there was going to be a next time????


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks as if DA KING, Mellon Head and flatlesshunter will have to get together and settle this on the muddy banks of one of your guys honey holes  DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

yea I am looking forward to getting skunked with you cursed guys!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

We have a small pond in our yard and the temp. this weekend was 75 on the surface and 64 at 9ft. down. I have another question. Will cats spawn in a small pond? Is there anything I can do to help the spawn? THANKS


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You may want to plce some struture in the pond for them to try and spawn in..Maybe a big barrel...But I am not sure they will sspawn in a small pond.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

My uncle placed some old tires with the rims on them and some of the old ceramic drainage tiles in his pond about 4 or 5 years ago. We catch small catfish time to time.


----------

